# Scariest moments



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

IDK I think it will have to be when I was cantering down the longside of the areana and 2 new girls were carrying pitch forks and scared my horse and he bolted mid canter and I had to hang on for dear life so I didnt fall off of him.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

One time when I was really young, I was riding an old thoroughbred mare on a trail. It was in a lesson, so my instructor was on foot and several other young children on horses and ponies. My mount's name was Allie... she was tall, swayback, and blind in one eye. I only rode her in a halter and leadline. So there were these people with a huge property that they let us trail ride on. We were heading home and walking down their driveway towards the road we would take to get back (the place I rode was just down the street). All of a sudden I felt Allie's muscles bunching up and she lifted her head. The next moment, she bolted for the road. For several moments I froze in the saddle, pulling as hard as I could on the makeshift reins. I could hear my instructor shouting "pull left! pull left!" I was terrified but just as Allie was about to reach the road, I hauled on the left "rein." At last she turned, just before putting her two front hooves in the path of an approaching car. I got her circling in a neighbor's yard, but whe had come so close to running into a busy road!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

OH I have an "oh crap" moment too! lol I was riding Dakota, had just mounted and was adjusting my stirrups and the next thing I know my feet are resting on the ground and he's on his knees. I stepped off just before he rolled with all his tack on!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I was trying to catch one of our crazy mules. I was riding Denny just after I had started training him. We were running flat out across a pasture trying to get in front of the mule and I felt his gait change just a tad. I looked down just in time to see a 4 foot deep and 3 foot wide gulley go under his belly. If he hadn't seen and jumped it, it probably would have killed us both.

I kinda have 2

I was riding Denny again and we were trying to catch a wild yearling steer to rope it. I was focused on the steer and we were running uphill. The grass was about as tall as Denny's belly. We were about 50 feet behind the steer running full out when all of a sudden, the steer dissappeared. By the time I realized what was ahead, it was too late to stop or turn. I just held on for dear life and Denny skidded for about 15 feet trying to stop before he hit the edge. He couldn't stop in time so he bunched every muscle and launched himself off the 12 foot cliff that the steer ran off of. He hit the ground running and knocked the air out of me. He wasn't hurt (thank god).

I think maybe he is my guardian angel.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

We were out on a trail ride and we were going up a hill and it was full of pice trees and i had bumped Tobys side so he went over and we went right into a pine tree branch. it made my helment go back and i let go of my reins to grab my helmnt which was dumb. but i was god please do not him spook. he did not but i did not want to fall ot have toby bolt. so that was enough for me that day.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

we were only in the first few months of my gelding cutting training and it was the first time my trainer put me on Buffalo. Buffalo can stop and turn very fast and well he did just that. I was very scared and pulled on the reins a little to hard and he reared up verticle. I fell to the ground(Sparky was 16H and vertical at this point) then he came crashing down ontop of me. The horn of my cutting saddle(which is very big!!) landed in the ground just a few inches next to my chest. If that woudl have hit me it woudl have for sure pierced my chest. 

2nd...

i was riding Sparky again on some trails with two girls that had just got there first horses and barely knew a thing. But all they wanted to do was gallop down the trails and i just finished explaining to them that its a bad idea to do with young horses since Sparky was only about 3 at the time. Well there was a tree at the bottom of the hill that was laying down that Sparky shyed at so i walked him up to it to shop him it wasnt that scary.... next thing i knew the two girls were galloping up the hill on there horses and Sparky wanted to go with them so he bolted! he was bucking and kicking the whole way up the hill and i got the horse once again of my cutting saddle in the chest and then i blacked out. i woke up on the ground and Sparky was standing over me kinda like "im sorry mum.." That was a bad one...then the same day just a few hours later we were walking through some long grass and he was eating as much as i would let him before i would catch him eating...well he started gaging almost like the grass was stuck. I jumped off and ripped the bit out of his mouth...he spit out a huge chunch of grass....ya i was a little shook up after that day..


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I was cantering in the indoor when suddenly I heard a huge rumbling. The entire roof of 8 inch deep snow was sliding off at once! Painter bolted and I just steered for my life around standards and jumps. At one point I was playing chicken with a 41" pony, but fortunately it reared and spun off the other way. Finally he stopped and everyone came running from the barn thinking the roof had caved in, it was that loud! Someone had to hold Painter for me to get off, poor horse was a stressed out.

The good news? Even bolting in panick he did perfect smooth flying lead changes


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd say the worst was when I was a kid. My grandpa had some old draft horses that he had from when the farm was run on horse-power, and one of them (I can't even remember her name, I was so young) that you could ride bareback and direct with voice commands and tugs on her mane. 
My grandpa was showing her off to a prospective buyer one day; he had her in harness and hitched to a log out in the pasture and was having her pull it about. While they talked, grandpa let me play with her and I was riding her around with her harness when she spooked at something and I fell off the back of her and got run over by the log!
I wasn't hurt badly, thankfully; but I never got to ride her again (I was given my grandma's older mare, Frosty, instead.)


----------



## Kim (Jan 23, 2009)

The time my friend and I were crossing a big country highway. My friend crossed first and was halfway over but as I was about to step out onto the road i heard a truck coming , I called out to her to come back, but then her horse realised mine wasnt coming and start muckin about in the middle of the road, she was trying to get it to the far side but the horse wanted to come back, meanwhile this truck was coming, so i made a quick decision and had to quickly canter my horse across before the car got to us so her horse would move!!! scary....


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a fair few but i will just tell you the scariest one. this has a bit of a pre-story to it. 
Pre-story - One night some how the fence broke and my horse Banjo got out and we didnt know till the next morning. he went walking down the road and he ended up getting hit by a car. He was EXTREMELY lucky to have survived. The vet was even shocked he could stand up. he had massive chunks out of his hip and his back leg and a few deep cuts around his body. He ended up being ok and he is still ridable, after he recovered of course, but he had a massive fobia of cars for a while. 

The story - I was out on a trail with my friend and we had stopped to eat our packed lunch. we tied the horses to trees while we were eating. Chucky my horse some how managed to get his leg over his rein. this completely freaked him out and he went mental. he ended up pulling out the tree ( it was only a few metre high one and half dead). He jumped around and went bolting down the road with the tree underneath him! A few things about this freaked me out. firstly, there are heaps of big logging trucks around where we were riding and i was sooooooo scared he was going to get hit cause im extra parinoid cause of what happened to banjo. secondly i was scared for him cause he could have got really hurt with the tree under him. and thirdly, we were surrounded by bush so if he went in the bush and kept running not concentrating on where he was going he could have gotten lost and we would have never have found him! i jumped on the horse my friend was riding (Banjo, who i was so proud of for staying so clam during all this) and went running after him. thankfully he stopped about 300m away. he got away with only a few cuts and bruises. i was still able to ride him home. although he was really shaken up about it all. Poor chucky.


----------



## elevenelevenxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmm...I've had lots of spooks on the trails while alone and ended up hanging on my mare's neck, LOL. 

The scariest moment though was probably this time I rode a Spotted Saddle Horse gelding on some trails that paralleled a river. We walked through a shallow part and then came to some ground that looked solid and dry. WRONG. It was actually super thick mud and he SANK. He became very stuck. I jumped off and was freaking out....luckily I was on more solid surface than him. I was alone and no idea what I should do. Sammy was freaking out too, but then seemed to give up, which scared me more. Luckily I was able to remain relatively calm and I coaxed him up and out of it, and he was just muddy.....but boy was that scary. :-(


----------



## daressalaam (Jan 29, 2009)

ooh! One time in my first year of showing, i was doing Keyhole on a horse that i was only using temperarily. As she ran down to the chalk circle she spooked because she didn't want to run into it which caused me to flip out of the saddle and over her head, landing reigns in my hand facing her. The judge freaked out and after a long pause told the judges in the box that i stepped out of the circle...obviously!


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

When I was just learning how to jump before I had my horse, the horse jumped out of his shoulder and I [somehow] let my stirrups and my legs flew back and I fell forward! I grabbed the horse around his neck and he went running. My trainer was sitting over there laughing at me! hahaha. He screamed over, "Put your legs down!" and I did and I was able to stop him.

It was frightening. It was five years ago, but I'll always remember that.


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

I have told this story before, but It's worth repeating...
I had a OTTB with a bit of a "past"...He possessed the TB "panic button", the one you have no Idea where it's Located, or how it got pushed. I was riding indoors, and out of nowhere, and with no reason, He was up full on his rears, and I knew there wasn't much left for me to do. I got rid of my stirrups, only to have him SPIN hard to the right, throwing me 10 feet to the left from a height of maybe 6 or so feet...I attempted to get ready to hit the ground balled-up and rolling but, by the time the ground came up to meet my body, the point of my hip had already slammed the frozen dirt...
Let's just say OUCH!! took a full month for the bruise to do all the pretty colors of the rainbow...and I can now tell the weather ahead of time...must be raining now....


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow. I have just read all of your "interesting" stories.

I think I'll make my daughter ride with a lead-line until she's about 25. I hope she doesn't object.


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

There are NO guarantees anywhere in life, so ENJOY!
As far as I am concerned, everything that I encounter, even pain, teaches me something I will use later on....almost 5 decades and still going, must be working! (still raining, latest pelvic-weather report..)


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

"There are NO guarantees anywhere in life, so ENJOY!"

Isn't that the truth! Actually one of the first things I told my daughter when she wanted to start taking riding lessons at age 6 was that "if you're going to ride you're going to fall off". Sure enough she has fallen off twice. The first time she was on a 15.2 hand paint that was a nice mellow horse but happened to spook/startle and jump about 5 ft sideways. I saw the horse jump and my 6-year old daughter was completely airborn! I mean 3-4 feet off the ground and there was no horse underneath her (just like the cartoons). I let out a scream and she landed on her feet!! (who says there are no guardian angels?!) By then the horse was about 25-30 feet away from her and my girl brushed herself off, took a moment try to collect herself and got back on. She continued her lesson hoping noone would notice the tears streaming down her face because still quite shaken up but she didn't want to stop riding.

The second fall was on a horse about the same size who was very grumpy that day. The horse decided she didn't want to trot any more so she gave a small buck and abruptly went for the middle of the arena. This time my daughter landed on her bum but wasn't shaken up at all. She basically stood up and said "I'll get back on now". We didn't even have time to ask if she was alright!


----------



## Crazyhorsegrl222 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it was 2 years ago now that my scariest moment was. I was out on a hack with a whole bunch of volenteers/friends from a barn i use to volenteer at (T.E.A.D.). I was riding this little grey arab/welsh pony named champion. We were doing fine riding down the road and what not having a good time. But when we got to the rail trail it was a whole different story. We were going to canter down this long stretch of trail so i thought alright cool this should be fun. So i asked him to canter... i dont remember anything to clearly from there. I remember looking at the ground, then being on the ground looking at the director of T.E.A.D.. He apparently took off at a gallop and i lost my balence completely landing on the gravel. I was taken to the hospital by ambulance. This was the worse part for me. I am terrified of hospitals. I ended up getting horrible road burn from my wrist to my elbow. i have scars from where they had to get out some rocks. the pony stepped on 3 of my fingres but didnt break them, thank the lord. I had brusied a whole bunch of nerves in my back and i cracked my helmet. 

There is a funny part to this story that happened to my best friend. ( i wasnt there i was on the ground in pain) So she was riding this very green horse who has never ridden out on the roads before and a police car came rushing by him and splashed him with a puddle. So he bucked and off came my best friend into a puddle. I laughed when she told me this story


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

My scariest moment was actually not in saddle. It was spring shot time and Walka, my 16 h 2" gelding, is absoultely terrified of vets/shots. My previous vet who did very well with Walka unexpectatly died a week before our appt. So I called another vet who was recommended by a friend I trusted.

Well, she was very nice and all but was a bit timid around 
Walka (couldn't blame her, he was bug-eyed scared). Long story short, picture 6 - 8 inch thick spring MUCK, me holding the lead line and suddenly Walka goes to jump in my direction to get away from the vet.

I go to move out of the way and can't, feet firmly stuck in the muck. Front hoof hits me in the forehead on my way down and after that I just lay there waiting for it to be over, one way or the other.

Will always remember the look on her face, probably thought I was dead because I never moved an inch during the trampling. Up popped my head, covered in muck and blood and then I openned my eyes, all you could see where the whites of my eyes! Walked away from that one.

Side bar: my skin afterward never looked so good. Can understand why some women do mud treatments! :lol:


----------



## Crazyhorsegrl222 (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh I have another scary moment...
It was actually very recent. My friends and I were out on a winter hack it all started off great.. my friend ended up falling off her pony into a snow bank that was pretty funny Anyways... We were out walking to the back of the feild where a whole bunch of turkey valchers were. So the horse I was riding named Jake is very curious kinda like a 2 year old. So he was all for going to check out the turkey valchers when they saw us coming they went into the woods. Then Jake all of a sudden just stopped dead. He was wouldnt move. He was staring at one spot in the woods. I couldnt figure out what he was looking at. Then my friend kyla pointed out that something was moving. I thought it was just the birds. but she noticed it was hairy. So I looked where Jake was looking, it turned out to be a coyote. It just so happens Jake is terrified of dogs. It started coming out from the woods and Jake freaked he spun and tried to take off. This set off 2 of the other horses. My one friend was riding her horse Jay Dee he reared so high that he ended up falling and sitting down like a dog on the ground so she slid off and got him back up and they were fine. Then my friend was riding this pony named Jerimah he started spinning and bucking which got my friend off (saddle was a little loose). By this time jake is trying to rear/buck/take off all at once.. I ended up bailing and jumping off him and leading him. Also my friend got kicked in the leg by the pony Jerimah. She wasnt impressed

That was a very interesting day. We all came back fine. I was a little shooken up but it was all good


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Havent had any scary moments, but a few "oh crap" ones.
One was when I was riding my friends gelding Quincy bareback. She kicked him in the butt and I was so not ready for it. He took off into that horrible super fast trot/breaking into the canter. I ended up falling of and whacking my head into the ground. When I was falling I remember seeing his butt fly past me and thinking "what the heck?! why can I see his butt?!."


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

A couple years ago, I was at a show and the pony I was riding got spooked or something, because he took off.

I think I fell off, because I don't really remember what happened other than he spooked and started running.


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

This was scary AND "Oh crap!"

I ride an ex-racehorse named Verdy, who sometimes has his funny little racehorse moments, but it's usually just him trotting faster than I want him to.

So today we were cantering, and for some reason, I guess he had another race horse moment or he got spooked or something, but he just took off. It took like, five minutes of me pulling on the reins (not good, I know.), attempting the emergency stop and then eventually turning him in a super tight circle to get him to stop.

I think he was agitated with the other pony in the ring, Zorro, because every time we had to trot behind Zorro, Verdy would spazz and try to go faster.

Silly race horse. XD


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ooh Walkamile yours sounds so close to mine, but way worse! 

I had a Belgian 18 mth. colt with little or no manners. I don't even remember why anymore, this was several years ago, but I was beside him and he reared up and knocked me down -- I'm sure it was intentional as I was having dominance issues with him already. His foot landed directly beside my head. Actually, at the time I was too ****ed off to be scared. I reached up and grabbed his leg thinking, "If you go up again, you're picking me up with you!" However, after I put him away the shock hit me and it took everything in me to go back out to him later that day. I quite literally peed my pants oops: just a little) on the walk back to the barn later.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Haha! You got grit northernmama, I like that! :lol:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Grit? Or German Stubborness? I guess either works with horses!

P.S. adding pictures isn't all that bad.. you'll get it!


----------



## fireinthedisco (Feb 17, 2009)

I used to break and pre train I had quite a few scary moments but 2 that really scare me

1/ horse jumped and landed sideways on top of me, I could not see or hear anything for about 1 minute after that happened!

2/ I bailed off a horse that was taking off down the road came to on the ground going what happened? Where am I? Took a good 30 seconds to realize! 

I was very lucky to be wearing a helmet for these the first it woul havetruly saved me! But these experiences forced me to leave horse breaking, do you really blame me for that decision? *rolls eyes*Haha!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't that I have ever had a really bad "oh crap" moment. It seems every time I have had falls everything happens so fast that it's usually done before I even have a chance to realize it.
Having said that tho, ironically with what I do, years ago when I was still in high school I somehow was involved in a wreck (still unknown what happened to this day) where I received a good hit to my noggin'. My "oh crap" moment was when I woke up in am ambulance 2 days after the accident not knowing where I was or why I was AND how long I had been there in the back with strangers whom I had never seen or knew with no family around.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I had an "oh crap" moment today on a trail ride, we were out with four other riders and a one-horse-open sleigh and we stopped to re-arrange the order (because the sleigh was having trouble with the deep snow) and my friend's horse Pearl, decided to have a roll. Luckily my friend managed to get Pearl up before she rolled over the saddle. Then Caleb decided Pearl had the right idea, and he decided to roll. I've never been on a horse who was about to roll, and I sort of jumped over him as he went down (lucky I have emergency stirrups). I was trying to get him up and everyone was yelling and telling me what to do, and I was pulling his reins and not-quite-kicking his butt and after about three half-rolls I think he decided it wasn't worth being yelled at and prodded and yanked on so he gave up before he did a full roll.

The absolute scariest thing that has yet happened to me on a horse happened in July 2007 on the first morning of a weeklong residential camp. I was riding this very round little palomino paint mare, Princess. She was interesting because she hated bits, so I rode her in a long-shank hackamore, but she was extremely sensitive to the leverage, so the reins were attached to the part of the hackamore that the cheekpieces connect to, essentially, I was riding in a halter with very long bouncing metal shanks. 

I was riding her western, and we were doing barrel racing (the clover pattern) she had the worst balance of any horse I have ever ridden. We went to take the last barrel and we had almost finished the turn when suddenly everything seemed to slow down, I became acutely aware of her leg sliding, her body falling and me suddenly having a horse lying on my left leg. All I could think in those two seconds she spent down on me was "Thank god my leg isn't broken!" I was already getting up as the councilors came running, they were yelling at me to stay down but I didn't care. Princess had wandered over to the fence and I went over and grabbed her, climbed aboard and pretty much galloped back to the other campers waiting at the start. The whole episode took less than three minutes. 

Well by the end of the week (I insisted my parents need not be phoned) the inside of my thigh just above my knee was swollen to the size of a small cantaloupe. I was later told by a doctor that over a liter of blood was accumulated, and I had a damaged nerve which would probably never heal.

Me and Princess doing keyhole:


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

northernmama said:


> However, after I put him away the shock hit me and it took everything in me to go back out to him later that day. I quite literally peed my pants oops: just a little) on the walk back to the barn later.


^lol, I would have done the same thing!

Thanks for all the posts everyone! Keep them coming!


----------



## Fellen (Mar 29, 2008)

Well one of the horses I ride is terrified of cows (and sheep, and horses, and well anything thats alive lol). Anyway we had to go past a field with cows on it and he was already getting all prancy and dancy (very high strung horse) Anyway I was so sick of it that I lost my temper and forgott that the horse wasn't just a "normal" horse.. but well kind of crazy. lol 
So I was thinking "No sir, your not going to pull that kind of crap with me!" He was trying to go off to the side or turn around, anywhere exept past the cows. So I sat pushed him hard and wouln't let him get away, forcing him past the cows. (yeah, stupid, forcing a scared horse......) Anyway he coudn't turn, coudn't brake out, so instead of going the only way I thought he could go, straight ahead.. he reard. Manohman he's the kind of horse who just starts to panick, so I deffinatly wouldn't put it paced him to fall over backward. 
I just hung on thinking please just come back down. (Felt like about 10 min. up in the air lol) 
Anyway, I was really lucky and nothing happend. And I let him go down into the field so we could get a few feet away from the cows.... 

It deffinatly made me pay more attention to the horses needs. Stupid thing to do, lucky nothing happend.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I was running barrels on my little arab when I was in like...the seventh grade probably. She bucked big when we were coming home and I got popped out of the saddle and onto her neck in front of the saddle. I was trying to figure a way to stop her/get off, but she kept on running home. 

We got fourth! I learned I needed to weigh more or start wearing sandbags =P I don't even think she noticed I was up there.


That or when I was riding this big eventer for my BO and she spooked. Somehow I went flying over the top of her and landed. She cantered over me, did a lap, then came to sniff me to see why I was hangin out on the ground.


----------



## Black Wind (Feb 25, 2009)

Two month ago I fell from horse. It is small red horse but she likes to fight with dogs and other horses. Once she began to beat other horse with her legs. I fell and stretched my arm.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

My scariest ride was my second horse ride ever. the first had been 1 hour so I barely knew how to turn a horse right or left.
The second i was on a small horse called Lofty and he kept bolting with me. He bolted so many times with me, I lost my confidence in horse riding and now I have just started taking riding lessons, and I am so nervous the riding instructors have to lead me around to make me relax. I'm always gripping tightly, ready for the next horse I am on, to bolt off... 
Lofty has scarred me alot. But the horse I am riding at my riding club, he is doing wonders. he is about a 15-17 hh horse(Huge!) but he is a real gentle boy. His name is Trigger btw.


----------



## hunterjumpergirl (Jan 11, 2009)

I've got two sadly. But I was inexperienced at the time.

The First:
I was trotting w/o stirrups on a horse that was a little green. Well, we were doing fine until it got kind of windy then the horse (Tucker) bolted. So... I leaned different directions and you know how it goes from there. lol. Afterwards my instructor said it looked kinda like a emergency dismount. 

Second:
I was riding a ex-steeplechaser who get WAY over excited about jumping. So we were getting ready to jump and he bolted jump and just kept circling the ring. (We almost hit the other horses btw) After like 30 seconds of pulling on the reins (no I wasn't hurting him) my instructor told me to drop my stirrups and I was like "omg. I'm gonna die" (like I said I wasn't very experienced) so when I did it he slowed to a canter and then eventually we went to a walk. He's worse for some other people. He's kinda picky about who he's good for and luckily I'm one of them. He's so bouncy but one of the 3 easiest horses for me to ride. (one of the 3 is 17 hh) Now I'm gonna start rambling (like I am now) so I'll just shut up.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Ergh, I've had lots of these, don't even know where to start! I've been fallen on about 10-15 times (all by the same **** horse too!). Run away with a couple of times. I've only been thrown about 5 times though... So anyways I'll just give you one of my first major scare (not including an encounter w/an electric fence when I was about 7).

Riding an Arab gelding when I was about 11 yo. I just bought a new saddle and was riding in it for the first time during a lesson. Simon was terrified of plastic flowers, yeah the ones you put under jumps. Well somebody had put some on the other side of the rail in the arena and didn't tell my trainer. We were coming around at a canter and he saw said flowers and thought "I'M GONNA DIE!!!" and jumped about 5-6 feet to the right. I slid off (who ever cleaned the saddle before they sold it cleaned it with something that made it REALLY slippery, of course I'm an idiot and should've cleaned it, oh well) and went underneath him. Well, I'm was used to riding outside and it had been drilled into me that if you come off to hold onto the reins at all costs, so of course I didn't let go of the reins. He panicked cuz he couldn't get away and started rearing with me underneath him. His hooves came down on either side of my head about 3 times before I let go of the reins. That was pretty scary, but I wasn't actually hurt. My trainer and mom looked green after that...


----------



## Gengsty (Feb 27, 2009)

Riding out is always exciting and often turns to scary... but my scariest riding was in an indoor arena. I was much younger and just had started riding not long before. There were 5 riders in the class, and I was the last rider with a really calm horse. The leader horse were anxious and were bolting every time he went near to the door and suddenly he jumped and started to galopp to the other corner. All of the horses were frightened and followed him. As I hadn't galopped before I was sure that I'll fly off Dolly's back... I landed right in the corner, and all of the five horses were galopping to me. I was really-really scared. Fortunatelly all of them jumped over me, but seeing them flying over me was shocking. The other riders were beginners too and everybody felt off, but that was an experience


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a few

The arena I ride in has a steel roof, so when it gets warm in the winter, snow falls off of the roof and it is quite loud. Anyways, last march, about 4 or 5 of us were lined up on the right side of the arena wall, waiting for our turn to jump. All of a sudden the snow fell off of the ENTIRE right side of the wall, right where we were. Everyone spooked and were running into each other. Chaotic.

Haha yesterday was my first fall (and i have been riding for 5 years). Spirit tripped right after the jump so I didn't have my seat back and I remember see Spirit in slow motion and seeing my feet above me. And the next thing i know my head and jaw smack off of the arena floor. A millisecond later I jumped up and said "My first fall finally!" 

Last winter we were doing relay races and i guess the girl i was racing with got too close to me, so both of our horses both took off bucking down the arena.

When I was first learning to ride, i was put on the lunge line with a big percheron cross named Flurry. She was quite a "hot" horse. Anyways, two cats were fighting behind the kickboards and flurry spooked badly, which was scary for me in my first year of riding. Looking back I would have laughed about it now ****.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

LisaClarke said:


> I have a few
> 
> The arena I ride in has a steel roof, so when it gets warm in the winter, snow falls off of the roof and it is quite loud. Anyways, last march, about 4 or 5 of us were lined up on the right side of the arena wall, waiting for our turn to jump. All of a sudden the snow fell off of the ENTIRE right side of the wall, right where we were. Everyone spooked and were running into each other. Chaotic.



same happend to me  about 5 people fell off. Thankgod i didn't though. I've had many horses spook while i've been riding so I knew how to react. 
no one got hurt though.


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

I have one, it wasn't scary just ridiculous! I was riding a 6yr qh who had just been started. We never really saw eye to eye, my husband was on OB just learning how to ride and scared to death. It was hot and I was wearing an sun hat that was to big. Well we were going up this trail and Taxi ( the mare I was on) decided she'd had enough. She started bucking and wouldn't stop so I turned her up the hill and got after her making her run hard(while bucking) Well the wind caught my hat and flipped it down so I couldn't see, I lost my rytham (sp) and fell forward. My bra got hooked on the horn and when we came back up my bra had pinned my shirt up over my boobs so I was blind and flopping all over the place, yelling at her. Got her stopped fixed my bra and came down to find my hero sitting at the bottom of the hill "is everything ok hunny?"


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

I was riding my coloured, Indi, in the outdoor school. He's not exactly the most stable of horses at the best of times. Anyway, the school is right next to the barn, and all of a sudden a hot air balloon appeared low over the barn, coming right over the school. Indi stopped and looked at it with interest ... I had one of those 'uh-oh' moments ... then the balloon put his burners on. Indi shot sideways, hit the side of the school, bounced off, and went into a bucking fit. 

I fell off, inevitably. Not hurt, but the first time I'd fallen off in about five years!


----------



## Cowboys girl (Mar 13, 2009)

i think mine was when i was with my bff Billie Jo at a rodeo at one in the morning and we had gotten bord, so we decided to go for a ride up to a little pilivillion. well, we decided to race, not smart. while we were racing, my 1300bl horse fell, and we were on gravle. she slid down the hill, riping my right leg to shreds. it didnt really hurt till i finley got out from under her, then it hurt like crap. i ended up screwing up my right leg, and beging mom not to take me to the hospital... she didnt, but now my knee is twisted, but i can still walk without limping. 

another one was when i was taking a two yr old on his first trail ride. he spooked and knocked me off with a like foot wide branch. i had a concusion and now have a huge scar on my head.... you can see it if you lift up my hair.


----------

